# Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren



## Fetter Barsch (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo, damit meine, ob ihr die Schnur nach jedem Angelausflug einwickelt und den Schnuranfang an der Rolle befestigt?

Oder lasst ihr die Schnur in den Rutenringen, vielleicht sogar noch mit Vorfach? So das ihr am Wasser ein paar Sekunden zum Losangeln braucht.

Ich hatte die Frage mal in einen anderen Thread gestellt, aber wenn ich die Frage einzeln stelle, werden bestimmt mehr ihre Meinung sagen.

Findet ihr eigentlich blau als Köderfarbe für Hecht fängig, speziell jetzt für den 4 Play Liplure (blue-silver)?

MfG Tony


----------



## fordfan1 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Solange an der Schnur keine Beschädigungen zu finden sind bleibt alles montiert,keinen Elan da jedesmal rumzufrickeln


----------



## Purist (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo, damit meine, ob ihr die Schnur nach jedem Angelausflug einwickelt und den Schnuranfang an der Rolle befestigt?
> 
> Oder lasst ihr die Schnur in den Rutenringen, vielleicht sogar noch mit Vorfach? So das ihr am Wasser ein paar Sekunden zum Losangeln braucht.



Kommt darauf an, mit was ich losziehe. Bei Grund- und Posenruten kann man die Montage dran lassen, bei Spinnruten lasse ich das meist. Schließlich wechsle ich ohnehin die Stahlvorfächer ständig und kürze auch die Hauptschnur, wenn sie beschädigt ist. 



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Findet ihr eigentlich blau als Köderfarbe für Hecht fängig, speziell jetzt für den 4 Play Liplure (blue-silver)?



Silber und Rot ist fängiger #h


----------



## Werner1 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Solange an der Schnur keine Beschädigungen zu finden sind bleibt alles montiert,keinen Elan da jedesmal rumzufrickeln


 
so mach ich es auch.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Fetter Barsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Ach ja, das meinte ich nur für Spinnruten mit geflochtener Schnur.


----------



## Bodensee89 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Ich lass alles montiert......nur der Teil von der Montage wo der Haken dran ist kommt weg.
Ich hab geflucht als ich die Haken mal in der Rutentasche hatte....|krach::r|splat2:


Das Blei kommt bei Karpfen, Posen (ausnahme das 3g Blei der Köderfischfangrute) und Grundruten(motagen) auch ab...ich kann das nicht leiden wenn das ständig gegen den Blank schlägt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Ich binde jedes mal neu- 
Nachdem ich zwei- drei teure Wobbler aufgrund von angefitzter Hauptschnur versenkt hatte, hab ich mir das so angewöhnt- da kontrollierste gleich die ersten Meter Schnur nebenbei auf Beschädigung und brauchst Dich nicht mehr ärgern.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Beim Spinnfischen, habe ich eine Flurocarbon an meiner Hauptschnur und daran einen Wirbel, da mache ich nur den Köder immer ab..
Bei allen anderen Angeltechniken befindet sich an der Hauptschnur ein Wirbel, daher hänge ich das Vorfach immer aus und Wickle es auf..


----------



## Alek (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Beim spinnfischen inner fluorcarb. Schnur kontrollieren. Wenn du schon mit cover zu tun hast ubd die schnur leichte faser hat. Solltest du neues vorfach machen.  Geht schnell. Aber alles kontrollieren muss net sein. 

wofür noch ne signatur?


----------



## Christian1987S (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Vor Vereinsangeln baue ich am Tag vorher oder 2 Tage vorher mir 2-3 Ruten zusammen um dann je nach Wetter bisschen Auswahl zu haben. 
Fahr ich allerdings privat angeln bau ich meistens komplett neu auf, da ich mir dann die Zeit einfach am Gewässer nehme.


----------



## pike-81 (19. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Ich montiere immer neu. 
Erstmal lassen sich Rute und Rolle komfortabler und schonender transportieren. 
Außerdem kann man beim neuen montieren gleich Schnur und Ringe auf Schäden überprüfen, und hat immer einen frischen, sauberen Knoten. 
Blau/Silber kann eine sehr gute Farbe sein. Vor allem, wenn entsprechende Beutefische wie Maränen oder Heringe zum Nahrungsangebot gehören. 
Petri


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Bei mir immer so teils/teils, kommt auch darauf an, wie viel Freizeit ich in einer Woche so habe und wie überlegen mein innerer Schweinehund ist. Pauschalisieren könnte ich das hier nicht.#t


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Ich montiere immer frisch, da ich meine Ruten grundsätzlich nur in Rutenrohren transportiere, aber keine Rohre mit Rollenaussparung besitze.

Beziehungsweise weil ich in mein großes Rohr dann zwei Ruten reinpacke - und Doppelrohre mit Rollenaussparungen gibts sowieso nicht. 

Im Rohr sind die Ruten jeweils noch in ihren mitgelieferten Werks-Stofffutteralen drin. So sind die da schön innen gepolstert (mit voneinander getrennten Blank-Teilen) und von außen gegen Stöße etc. geschützt.

Ich habs gar nicht gern, wenn beim Transport sozusagen Blank direkt auf Blank liegt. Schon gar nicht mit nem zusätzlich eingehängten 60-g-Effzett etc. dran - son Ding kann beim Transport je nach Schlagloch-Anfahrtsstrecke etc. ganz schön um sich schlagen (vor allem, wenn es sich in nem normalen Komplettmontage-Futteral lösen/aushängen sollte) - da jubiliert die Hochmoduliertheit.

Früher oder später kommen zusätzlich noch diese Neoprensocken für die Rutenenden her.

Der Aufbaustress hält sich aber sehr stark in Grenzen (zumindest bei meinen Spinnruten):

Ich verwende stets No-Knots, die ich bereits am Wirbel des jeweiligen Stahlvorfachs montiert habe.

Somit muss ich am Wasser nur die Rute mit Rolle zusammenbauen, kurz das Stahlvorfach frisch anwickeln - und los gehts. Geht auch mit kalten und/oder steifen Fingern sehr gut.

Hat IMO zudem den Vorteil, dass man immer ne frische Montage verwendet und nicht evtl. ne bereits angegammelte übersieht.

Nach dem Anwickeln erfolgt dann noch stets ein sorgfältiger, finaler Zugtest mit eingehängtem Köder (dient gleichzeitig nochmal dem Überprüfen der Bremseinstellung) - und dann ab dafür.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (19. Februar 2014)

Bleibt alles montiert (außer ich bleibe einige Tage am See, aber eigentlich auch dann).



Soweit...


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Bleibt alles wie es ist, als Gummifischangler an Elbe und NOK 
montiert man im Schnitt eh alle 1-2 Stunden neu...


----------



## Moringotho (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

sers,

 bei mir wird immer am wasser montiert. so hab ich immer die letzten paar meter in der hand gehabt und auch die ringe nochmal kontrolliert.
 zudem mag ich es persönlich nicht wenn die schnur über die ringe (2-teilige steckruten) fast geknickt wird.
 auch wird am ende des angeltages alles demontiert.

 ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Die Hauptschnur endet bei mir immer mit einem Karabinerwirbel und so weit bleibt auch alles drann,Vorfach,Posen,Blei und Sonstiges nehm ich aber ab.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Fangt ihr mit blauen Ködern auch, wenn keine Märänen oder Heringe vorhanden sind?


----------



## pike-81 (19. Februar 2014)

Klar können die auch dann Fisch bringen. 
Aber optimal ist es immer, sich an der Beute zu orientieren, oder auf Kontraste und Schocker zu setzen. 
Der 4Play hat doch eine sehr schöne Farbpalette, da ist eigentlich alles dabei...
Petri


----------



## Sneep (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Hallo,

ich glaube, dass mit der Farbe überschätzt du.
Die vielen Farben sollen eher Angler fangen als Fische.

Wenn die Köderführung stimmt, du in der richtigen Tiefe fischt und der Köder sauber läuft, wirst du auch deinen Fisch  fangen

Die Farben die wir gut erkennen sind in wenigen Metern Tiefe sowieso alle gleich. Der Fisch sieht sie dann rotbraun.
Je tiefer, desto mehr Farben werden unter Wasser absorbiert.

Ob auf dem Wobbler ein Barsch oder eine Bachforelle aufgemalt ist,  ist dem Hecht ziemlich schnuppe


Man kann generell sagen, bei trübem Wasser eher etwas knalligere Farben, im klaren Wasser etwas schlichter.

Ansonsten ist der beste Köder der, zu dem man Vertrauen hat.

sneep


----------



## thanatos (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Fangt ihr mit blauen Ködern auch, wenn keine Märänen oder Heringe vorhanden sind?



na klar,mit blau/silber geht immer bei jedem Wetter und
Trübungsgrad des Wassers.Bei uns gibt es weder Maränen noch Heringe aber Ükeleiers |supergri


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Bei mir bleibt immer komplett alles dran. außer z.b. das Blei am Safety-Clip o.ä.
Keine Lust jedesmal ewig rumzuknoten erst. Außerdem komm ich ja oft erst im Dunklen ans Wasser, is dann nochmal nerviger


----------



## Fetter Barsch (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

an Thanatos: Ukeleis sind doch auch leicht bläulich, oder?
Ich hab noch keine in natura gesehen.
Bei uns gibt es nur Rotaugen und Rotfedern.


----------



## Michael.S (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Das Blei kommt immer ab ,und für den Haken habe ich schon im letzten Jahr überall nach den genialen Trakker Hook up`s gesucht ,hier in den Läden habe ich keine gefunden aber für diese Saisong bestelle ich mir welche , so sehen die aus : http://www.carpshopxxl.nl/contents/media/trakker_hookup.jpg


----------



## Black_Scorpion (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Hallo, 

also ich montiere meine Feederruten nie neu, einfach weil ich keine Lust habe, die Schnur am Wasser durch die kleinen Ringe zu fädeln. Bisher hat meine Schnur dabei auch noch keinen Schaden genommen. Bei meinen Karpfenruten ist das anders. Die Vorfächer werden säuberlich wieder in die Tasche gepinnt und die Blei kommen zurück in die Box. Nur das Anti- Tangle Tube bleibt drauf (weil das auffädeln mir den letzten Nerv raubt, vorallem wenn dann auch noch die Schnure nass ist... :r ) So kann ich vor jedem längeren Ansitz bei der Montage nochmal kontrolieren, dass alle Knoten und so sitzen. Bei meiner Spinnrute wird alles jedesmal komplett neu gemacht, weil ich da oft sowieso versuche auf die verschiedenen Bedingungen einzugehen (Lichtverhältnisse, Zielfisch, Gewässer, ...) 

Liebe Grüße
Black


----------



## jigga1986 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

 ich montier die immer neu...sache von 10minuten


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beziehungsweise weil ich in mein großes Rohr dann zwei Ruten reinpacke



Irgendwie schreit das doch nach dem Ferkelfahnder...


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Ja sehen auch wie Heringe oder Sprotten aus,sei froh das es sie bei euch nicht gibt,können beim Stippen echt zur Plage werden.
Kenne aber auch "Wettkampfangler"die sich drauf spezialisiert haben,ist aber ganz schön stressig ,fast wie Fliegenfische
aber extrem hektisch.


----------



## cafabu (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruten am Wasser immer neu montieren*

Bei mir bleibt immer alles Montiert. Nur beim Spinnangeln kommt alles ab.
Man kann sich auch daran gewöhnen vor dem angeln dann alles auf verschleiß zu überprüfen. Allerdings habe ich 12 Ruten fertig montiert, von denen ich dann jeweils die passenden zum Angeln mitnehme.
Blaue Köder haben sich bei mir als Reserve rentiert. Wenn gar nichts läuft wechsele ich auf Blau. Keine Garantie, aber manchmal klappt’s. Zufall oder Reservevertrauen kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Carsten


----------

